# Changing bulbs on Spyder fog light kit



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I got H3 bulbs but they don’t match up, anyone who has the kit and changed the bulbs know what kind I should get? the whole kit seems to make no sense to me and I just want to change the bulbs and take them somewhere
View attachment 291728


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Cruze fog lamp size is H8.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Fog Light LEDs for 2011-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (pair)


Increase your nighttime visibility with plug-and-play replacement Fog Light LEDs for 2011-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (pair).




www.diodedynamics.com


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> Fog Light LEDs for 2011-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (pair)
> 
> 
> Increase your nighttime visibility with plug-and-play replacement Fog Light LEDs for 2011-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (pair).
> ...


hmm will have to order some and try, on the ebay page it said H3 but it could be wrong


----------

